# "Aadar Satkar", "Respect And Reverence" To SGGS



## harbansj24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Today morning I briefly heard some interesting points being made by a Kathakar at Gurudwara Bangla Sahib telecast on Chardikalan Channel regarding giving of reverence and respect to SGGS.

The Kathakar rightly pointed out that when we show respect to SGGS, it is the Gyan in it and not its physical form. Sikhs are mistakenly according respect to its physical form completely forgetting its contents and rightly inviting critisism of replacing one idol worship with another.

Some examples very boldly cited by him:


While carrying Guru swarup on our head from one place to another, the person carrying it and those accompanying are always barefoot. Being barefoot was prescribed only under limited circumstances when this was indoors or in a clean area. Wearing footware would mean carrying outside dirt. But when carrying it outdoors, it makes little sense to be barefoot since the outside dirt would stick to the feet and it would be carried along to the destination. So its always advisable to have the footware on and remove it at the destination.
During Nagar Kirtans also the Panj Pyaras go barefoot. Again this makes little sense on the cold streets of Canada or blistering hot streets of delhi or Amritsar. The attention of Panj pyaras would be focussed on the discomfort which is not correct.
When we say Guru is immortal and diseaseless it is the Gyan in it that is so. Otherwise the physical forms of our gurus were disease prone and always mortal.
Some devotees press and massage the Guru Palki because the Guru would be "tired"! This of co{censored} is ridiculous.
These are some of the thoughts I could catch during the limited time I could view it.

Food for thought especially for Sikhs in India


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Harbans Ji..
THANKS Jios...THIS is ALL COMMONSENSE already written down in the Panth Parvanitt Sikh Rehat Maryada of SGPC/Akla takhat first published in 1935 and accepted by the Panth...BUT NOT by the DERAWADEES, Takslaals, AKJ, Nanaksraihs..Gobindgarrhiahs..., rarewallahs...Kacheh wallehs..,Jawadii Walaas, harian welaan walahs and  sukkeh kikraan wallahs, kacheh dhegeh wallahs..and Pakkeh Gharreh wallahs..Darian wallehs and tapparrann wallahs..., etc etc etc etc etc..and HENCE all those PAKHAANDS going under satikaar adar of SGGS etc..etc..

WHY SIKHISM..the Most ULTRA Modern and LOgically scientific religion of the Millineum FAILED to spread ?? Three reasons.
1. Just after it was BORN..it came under the "protection" of the Udasis/Nirmalas/saadhs solidly HINDUISED BRAHMINISED VEDANTICS....as SIKHS fought for their very existence under Mughal Oppression. ALL our Literature, Pothi Sahib, Gurdwaras, Akaal Takhat, harmandir Sahib..etc etc all cme under these people who slowly but surely REPLACED the GYAAN of NANAK with the BRAHMIN VERSION.
2. No sooner then the MAHANTS came along and OCCUPIED all our Gurdwaras..and began to treat them as their own properties to do as they wished...
3. When the MAHANTS were driven OUT..the Good SIKHS lasted only a few Years..2 decades..then came the SGPC GOLUCKDHAREES POLITICIANS...who saw the GOLUCK as their perosnal PARTY FUND..and since BADAL TOOK over two DECADES BACK...Sikhi is on a Roller coaster DOWNWARDS..sinking deepr and deeper into deep PIT of Bhagwakaran/RSS/Brahminwaad...MILES away from GURMATT GYAAN of SGGS.

So from 1469-2009...GOOD SIKHS have been far and few..and thier "control" of Sikh Places/history/loiterature..etc lasted only may be 50 years in TOTAL...hardly 10% !! 90% of the time..our Religion is under the care of PANTH DOKHIS...How coudl it SPREAD ?? It is His WILL that it SURVIVED...so many HOLOCAUSTS...extermination attempts..GENOCIDE....otherwise sikhi was a GONER...:happysingh::happykaur:BUT since SIKHI is HIS..it always comes out of the FIRE like the PHOENIX BIRD..again and again...and will forever...these types of FOOLS not withstanding...


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Sat Sri Akal,          I absolutely agree with you.Most of the Sikhs just perform these ritiuals and believe that they have done their duty as a Sikh towards the Gurus and SGGS and go home satisfied that  Waheguru would be most pleased with them. But what are our raagies and kirtan jathas doing to enlighten the Sangat and stop all this sacrilege and idol-worship.Absolutely nothing.Because their own selfish interests are best served by keeping the Sangat in ignorance , same as the Brahamins have being doing fir thousands of years.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Exactly Jasbir Kela Ji..

There should be JUST TWO types fo ragis/Kirtaniyas...
1. Born RICH/self satisfied and doing Kirtan for the plaeasure of the Sangat and NOT MONEY.
2. Born POOR..FAKKAR FAKIRS who do Kirtan merely to PLEASE the GURU/SANGAT and DONT accept any Money.

Unfortunately these two types are as RARE as Bird's MILK....the HORDES of Ragis that do kirtan ONLY FOR MONEY..are in Hundreds of thousands.....thier eyes only see "MONEY" and NOTHING ELSE. These MERCENARIES have SUNK our Berraa !! For RS 500 they will do Kirtan at a Mulsim Pirs Grave..at a Gandhi Memorial site..at a RSS function..in a Marriage Palace with shraab beign served..ina Hotel lobby where all sorts of anti maryada activites go on..etc..at the side of a busy highway like common beggars.. NO SHAME AT ALL !!

These types of ragis and Granthis will come to EAT Sharadhs..accept bastars, clothes, money, food on BEHALF of the DEAD !! they will give out Bad and Good Hukmanmhs form SGGS as per money paid..they will do paid ardasses..and say the best things like Guur Ghar da anain sewak...Chardeekalla wallah Gurmukh...about a Patit who smoked, drank liek a fish, beat his wife and children and died while drunk/fighting/road accident...etc..the MORE you PAY..the More Holy, gurmukh, good character, etc you attain..and they will sit beside sarovars to watch bibis bathing...as said in GURBANI about such Pandits/keshadharee brahmins...TRUTH is BITTER..we have to FACE IT...:}8-:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Harbans ji,

Guru Fateh.

One can put what the Kathavachak said in another way. When we Matha Tek in front of SGGS, our ONLY GURU, it is not out of ritual but it is pledging our commitment that we will follow the teachings of SGGS and practice them in our real lives.


Yes, we get into too many mechanical rituals like throwing drops of water in front of the  SGGS when it is being carried and other things you have mentioned in your post. Only by studying Gurbani we can get rid ourselves from these self created dogmatic rituals which have nothing to do with the Sikhi marg.


Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Gurmit Kaur ji

That sounds like pure bliss. I need to find out how to get my own tapes of the elderly ladies doing kirtan. How does a person find that? Is it something that could be done at Gurdwara?


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Yes Narayanjot ji, elderly ladies do excellent Kitan just for the joy of it. But I have never seen them doing it in Historic gurudwaras. Rarely maybe in local Singh Sabha Gurudwaras. But it is almost never recorded on tapes.

These ladies also teach young children kirtan during their school vacations.

Manmohan Singh's wife Gursharan Kaur also used to do excellent kirtan. She used to  perform in some places before Singh became PM. Now she visits these places only as a dignitary.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

harbhansj ji 

 What this made me wonder -- Could it be possible, would it be possible, to start a gurdwara project at home?


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

Every locality has a group known as "Istree Satsang" (Ladies Satsang) They do do get together maybe once a week, if possible in a local Gurudwara or at individual homes iby turns. 
But in metropolitan areas in India, home space is a constraint.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: "Aadar Satkar" of SGGS*

I am not aware we have one -- it never came up -- and is not on the schedule. But this is a good tip.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 30, 2009)

Ghar Ghar ander Dharamsaal..is Guru nanak Jis command. Every SIKH HOME MUST have a SGGS..and kirtan/paath/katha/vichaar..being done...
READING Gurbani..Singing gurbani..FOLLOWING GURBANI is the REAL aadar and satikaar !! Not "lip service" haan ji haan ji..BUT DOING NOTHING..is NOT aadar/satikaar. Empty Bowing, matha teking, dandaut bandna..rubbing forehead/nose on Ground is NOT aadar/satikaar...GENUINE Satikaar is Following what Guru Ji Tells US.:happysingh:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 30, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Ghar Ghar ander Dharamsaal..is Guru nanak Jis command. Every SIKH HOME MUST have a SGGS..and kirtan/paath/katha/vichaar..being done...
> READING Gurbani..Singing gurbani..FOLLOWING GURBANI is the REAL aadar and satikaar !! Not "lip service" haan ji haan ji..BUT DOING NOTHING..is NOT aadar/satikaar. Empty Bowing, matha teking, dandaut bandna..rubbing forehead/nose on Ground is NOT aadar/satikaar...GENUINE Satikaar is Following what Guru Ji Tells US.:happysingh:



Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said, as usual.

Allow me to add my 2 cent to it about the vision of our amazing Gurus. 

When Guru Nanak Dev ji said,*" Ghar Ghar ander Dharamsaal",* He started a psychological group dynamics in the family of each home, long before anyone else. If one is not able to cultivate harmony, love, understanding and acceptance with one's own family with the help of SGGS, our ONLY GURU, then going to any Gurdwara or to any other  place of worship, pilgrimages is fruitless and only feeds the ego. The perfect recipe to concoct Me-ism.

So, Guru Nanak taught us that love starts at home. The Gurmat Garden is planted at home with the gardening tools He and other Nanaks bestowed upon us through SGGS. 

Once the Gurmat Garden flourishes at home then the blossoming of the Gurmat flowers are capable of emitting their scent all around in the neighbourhood or any place they go because, the followers of Guru Nanak become the walking gardens emitting Gurmat perfume everywhere, quite unknowingly. 

The gleam on their faces and in their eyes become the manifestations of true love for Ik Ong Kaar.


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 30, 2009)

sometimes i wish i could click the "THANKS" button a thousand times...once just isnt enough to show my appreciation...example the post by Teji ji above...GLEAM on their Faces..the Chakar of LIGHT around the Head..GLOW of INNER PEACE...GYAAN shining forth..comes from manifestation of Genuine Love for the EK Oangkaar..YES.:happykaur::happysingh::happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 30, 2009)

The ISTERI SATSANGS actually do better Kirtan ( the LAZY MEN are only interested in "power" positions in Gurdwara Management..controlling finances..Goluck..etc ) I have YET to come across even a SINGLE GURDWARA where they have a LOCAL SARDAAR SATSANG who have just ONE Sardaar capable of doing Kirtan.....BUT almost every Gurdwara has a Ladies satsang Group and they all do Kirtan....rudimentary to good to excellent...dependign on locality....BUT even then the LADIES have to make do with their OWN Day Programme..on the Usual SUNDAY/MAIN Programme..its the PAID MERCENARIES Ragis who occupy the stage and collect all the MONEY..and they are always MEN..also as usual !! he he The Isteri Satsang Kirtan Group never does Kirtan in a Main Programme...


----------

